

Domain Names Aren't Irrelevant, But They May Just Become So - puranjay
http://www.dnfblog.com/domain-names-arent-irrelevant-but-they-might-be-in-the-future/

======
badboy
Wow, they have a huge, annoying flash video on the bottom left. Good that I
use FlashBlock.

